# Chauvet 1300 Fog Timer hack....



## Mike272 (Oct 14, 2009)

Fantastic tut!


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

Good work. I'm not sure how the 1300 works but the 1250 and most other foggers cycle the heater on until it reaches operating temperature and then don't reheat it until it falls back down. If you're only fogging on demand you might find that when triggered, the fogger immediately goes into reheat mode and disables the pump. Just something to be aware of.

Mike


----------



## trent1k1 (Jun 26, 2009)

OpenTrackRacer said:


> If you're only fogging on demand you might find that when triggered, the fogger immediately goes into reheat mode and disables the pump. Just something to be aware of.
> 
> Mike


Open Track-thanks for the tip. I think I have seen on my other (cheap) foggers.

The 1300 has a continuous mode and I havent seen it the reheat problem yet. So far, I am really impressed with the fog output as well.


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

Where is the DMX on the H1300? Didn't see any DMX option there.. but if there is one, did you look at maybe using DMX instead? It might be more costly tho, but I bet there is DMX switches out there somewhere, or info on how to make a simple DMX controller that could control the fog burst, duration, etc.

Does the H1300 have a volume output knob like the VEI v960 and V3000? That is pretty nice.. didn't know they added that. If only Chauvet hadn't screwed up on the 1250s last year I'd consider them again. I am looking at Antari or American DJ at this point.


----------



## trent1k1 (Jun 26, 2009)

andjarnic said:


> Where is the DMX on the H1300? Didn't see any DMX option there.. but if there is one, did you look at maybe using DMX instead? It might be more costly tho, but I bet there is DMX switches out there somewhere, or info on how to make a simple DMX controller that could control the fog burst, duration, etc.


I'm not using DMX in my haunt yet, and even if I did, the prop this was designed for is a Pirate Cannon triggered by TOTs stepping on a pressure mat. I thought this tutorial may help others in the same situation.


> Does the H1300 have a volume output knob like the VEI v960 and V3000? That is pretty nice.. didn't know they added that. If only Chauvet hadn't screwed up on the 1250s last year I'd consider them again. I am looking at Antari or American DJ at this point.


The 1300 does NOT have a volume output on this model. It is supposed to be able to provide continuous fog, and from what I have seen it is more than capable of filling up my garage, and my front yard in a single burst of roughly 25-30 seconds. I chose this fogger because I wanted the TOTs to be able to be able to fire this off without having to wait for a fogger to warm up.


----------



## SpiritOfHalloween (Oct 29, 2009)

Youre brave,


----------

